# Mechanic...



## Fijilink (Jul 28, 2020)

Hello everyone.

I just gave my 1968 GTO to a mechanic. He started to remove my intake and ready to replace the head gasket. According to him, he said that he never worked on a Pontiac GTO. I am confident he could do it, I mean if you know your way around any auto engine then he shouldn't have a problem finishing the work. I think he will be okay with the job. The name of the shop is Speedway Auto Repair at 850 Airport st. Moss Beach Ca,94038. His name is Muyuan "Michael" Zhu. I will fill you in as the work progress. Thanks for listening.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Best of luck to you. What does it need? 

(And welcome)

Bear


----------

